# Identify this forklift and what motor it uses!



## offgrid (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,new here.

Ive started thinking about a EV conversion as fuel prices are ridiculous where I live.After searching around I decided to buy a conversion manual by Les and Jane Oke on conversion.I havnt decided on my donor vehicle yet but had some idea's around the original mini austin but fear its a bit small and might struggle getting parts and battery into it if the only parts I have available are to big... i.e. the motor.

I have decided to source a motor 1st and then depending on the motor,get the donor car.

I have found a guy who is willing to sell me a drive motor for $250.I went to look at it but its still inside the forklift and full of grease/dirt so I can't see what type it is.  Its about 300mm in diameter which is about 12 inches and looks pretty darn beefy! The question I have now is,from the photo's attached of the forklift and the 2 serial numbers I found (No plates were found) can anyone help me find out what motor is inside this sucker and if its any good? From investigation I THINK the forklift is a Hyster E30AS.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

O


offgrid said:


> Hi everyone,new here.
> 
> Ive started thinking about a EV conversion as fuel prices are ridiculous where I live.After searching around I decided to buy a oconversion manual by Les and Jane Oke on conversion.I havnt decided on my donor vehicle yet but had some idea's around the original mini austin but fear its a bit small and might struggle getting parts and battery into it if the only parts I have available are to big... i.e. the motor.
> 
> ...


Hello offgrid,

Welcome to the EV world. The drive motor are series wounds (some has compound) which is a good strong motor for an EV conversion. You must see how many brush does it have, cause you get one with a single brushe per poles and you get the one with double brushes pet poles. We prefer the one with double brushes.


----------



## offgrid (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.I suppose I can ask them to take it out but not sure if they will without the promise that I will buy it because it looks like a fair amount of work,its a massive 12" motor by the looks.

There where 2 other smaller motors that looks like it drive the hydraulic pump or something.For these I was able to see the stats of the motor.It just looked like the motor was a lot smaller! not sure if this would be a good motor or better suited than the 12" still in the forklift.I have attached pics of the smaller motor and the info stamped onto it.Let me know if this would be ok for a smaller donor vehicle?


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

offgrid said:


> Thanks for the reply.I suppose I can ask them to take it out but not sure if they will without the promise that I will buy it because it looks like a fair amount of work,its a massive 12" motor by the looks.
> 
> There where 2 other smaller motors that looks like it drive the hydraulic pump or something.For these I was able to see the stats of the motor.It just looked like the motor was a lot smaller! not sure if this would be a good motor or better suited than the 12" still in the forklift.I have attached pics of the smaller motor and the info stamped onto it.Let me know if this would be ok for a smaller donor vehicle?


This motor is too small for EV conversion, it from a Clark TM 15 three wheeler forklift. They normally has two motors one for each wheel.


----------



## offgrid (Oct 15, 2011)

albano said:


> This motor is too small for EV conversion, it from a Clark TM 15 three wheeler forklift. They normally has two motors one for each wheel.


Thanks! Thought it might be a bit small just based on the RPM and why there were 2 of these motors out on the floor together. I think I need at least 4000rpm based on research for any decent performance.

SO...... back to the original question lol What motor does the Hyster E30AS use and is this a suitable motor for a EV conversion?


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

offgrid said:


> Thanks!
> 
> SO...... back to the original question lol What motor does the Hyster E30AS use and is this a suitable motor for a EV conversion?


 Hyster drive motor are great for EV conversion, it has double shaft. The pump motor is 9" it a lovely motor too, it has nice double brushes, only problem is the shaft and it doesn't have internal fan, but I love the rear cover of the pump motor as it has a slot for advance the timing. Also it a one way direction. 

Please take a nice pitcure of the drive motor com.


----------



## offgrid (Oct 15, 2011)

This is a forklift made in 1975 as well as the motor...Do you think this is something to worry about?

I will ask the seller to remove the motor so I can be certain that it can be used.So lets say this is a perfect motor to use on a EV...can I assume it can be used on most donor cars? The reason I ask is this is a 12" motor and I plan to use it on a small mini! Do you think it will fit or will it be too big and heavy and would need a bigger car?

Trying to keep my donor as light as possible!


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

offgrid said:


> This is a forklift made in 1975 as well as the motor...Do you think this is something to worry about?


Those older motors has steel v-ring com, that mean it can take much higher RPM. 



offgrid said:


> The reason I ask is this is a 12" motor and I plan to use it on a small mini! Do you think it will fit or will it be too big and heavy and would need a bigger car!


Sorry It a bit too big for a Mini and yes it is a bit heavy ,but it good for a pickup truck!


----------



## offgrid (Oct 15, 2011)

albano said:


> Those older motors has steel v-ring com, that mean it can take much higher RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry It a bit too big for a Mini and yes it is a bit heavy ,but it good for a pickup truck!


Steel v-ring com,much higher RPM? Thats good right? lol!

Hmm do you know of any cars it may suit? Not a fan of any pick up trucks hehe,or do you think I should rather look at the hyster pump motors. Just worried because you said the shafts arnt so great and no internal fan.Would just be such a pity not to use the 12". That thing looks like it would make a car go real fast lol. Im also just wondering if I take such a big 12" motor if I will need to have a lot more batteries than just taking a 9" motor with a smaller car and less batteries?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

9" motors are the most common size to use for an EV conversion.

If you have a good engineering friend that can help you with the modification of the shaft and add a cooling fan, then it won't be a problem.

Just remember it a one way direction. 

I prefer if you find another old model forklift with a 9" drive motor, try and look also at a old reach truck forklift like , Hyster,_Jungheinrich,_ Clark.......


----------



## offgrid (Oct 15, 2011)

albano said:


> I prefer if you find another old model forklift with a 9" drive motor, try and look also at a old reach truck forklift like , Hyster,_Jungheinrich,_ Clark.......



Will do! I agree about those 9" motors,they seems to be the most spoke about here.

There was a SECOND forklift there,a 3 wheel Clark,You saw the 2 little motors above that drive the wheels that you said were too small and not good for EV.Do you know if there is another bigger motor in it that I could use? Below is a picture of the forklift.


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

offgrid said:


> Will do! I agree about those 9" motors,they seems to be the most spoke about here.
> 
> There was a SECOND forklift there,a 3 wheel Clark,You saw the 2 little motors above that drive the wheels that you said were too small and not good for EV.Do you know if there is another bigger motor in it that I could use? Below is a picture of the forklift.


No there is no bigger motor on that 3 wheeler Clark forklift.

Most of the 3 wheeler forklift has 2 drive motors, but they are small for abm EV.


----------



## offgrid (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok so I've done some more shopping around and calling for forklift motors from various companys who either manufacturer the forklifts,service them or repair them and I am seeing a pattern most definatly emerging here.

1. They don't do electric motors,only diesel and gas.
2. They don't sound competent or couldn't be arsed to help and just say something along the lines of "No we don't keep electric motors" or "I'm not sure"
3. Yes they sell electric motors but you will need to sell a spleen for a 8" a liver and arm for a 9" and for the the 12" they want your soul.So they freegin expensive.
4.They justdont get back to you when they say they will find out.

So I am left with limited choices on getting a motor let alone a 9.1" motor

1.I looked at the famous Warp 9 motor and it goes for about $1800.Now if you are american and earn American dollars,thats still expensive but here in South Africa multiply that by 8 (For Rand dollar exchange) and its going to cost R14 400 (Rand)...Not a option and about the same price as people have been suggesting for a SECOND HAND motor locally.If I want it new then its $3125. 

2.Take the crunch with the ONE supplier that I found for the second hand Hyster E30AS 12" motor of a cost of $250.If the motor needs a repair,it will still be cheaper than all the other options above.

The guy who is selling it is starting to sound a bit irritated for some reason but I imagine he realises he may have under quoted me just a tad.Sooo in light of not wanting to chase the deal I am in a frame of mind to tell him that,I will take the motor regardless.He must take it out and I will pay him his cash.Worst case is motor is total useless and I sell the heavy looking thing for scrap metal and soften the loss a bit.

Let me know what you think albano and everyone else.I am interested in hearing opinions as you probably have more experience in this than I do.


Thanks again! (Sorry for the long post)


----------



## offgrid (Oct 15, 2011)

Albano,update to this thread found here:

www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64494


----------

